# New album Gwen Stefani: Dec. 5th!



## Bianca (Nov 14, 2006)

Yay! I really like Gwen Stefani (I'm also a No Doubt fan) her new album is coming out on December 5th, it's called The sweet escape.

For people who are interested: www.gwenstefani.com, you can also watch the new video: Wind it up.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 14, 2006)

OH!.. I didnt even know!

Shes Amazing!

so pretty too. I LOVE her style I wish I could pull off the stuff she does!


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 14, 2006)

I really like the video and she looks amazing as always but I hate the song. I only liked three or so songs off of the last album though but the ones I like I really like. I suspect this album will do the same for me. :shrug:


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 14, 2006)

Gwen has some serious style.  The song was OK.  I am sad to say that as I love Gwen and will admit to LOVING The Sound of Music.

Ohhhh Gwennie, Von Trapp-a-licious! Throw down some hardcore rap about Eidelweiss!  Bring it!


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 15, 2006)

i have loved gwen since tragic kingdom...like everyone else, right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i did not know that she was coming out with something new though, wow

i just started getting into her l.a.m.b collection and let me say it is some awesome basics + cool, distinctive pieces, i love her!


----------



## macface (Nov 24, 2006)

She Should Of Made A New Album With No Doubt Insted Of A Solo Album Again I Miss The Ska Punk Gwen.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I really like the video and she looks amazing as always but I hate the song. I only liked three or so songs off of the last album though but the ones I like I really like. I suspect this album will do the same for me. :shrug:_

 
I have to agree.  I wasn't that impressed with the old album and I don't think imma be impressed with the new one either.  I'm just not diggin her new music style and I think she was better when she was with No Doubt. At least then I was willing to buy the albums but now, I will go no where near them.  Some of the songs she did I was like...what the hell is she thinking??

Don't get me wrong, she's absolutly gorgeous and her style is so unique but as for her musically, I think she's over done it IMO!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 25, 2006)

I got the album, not impressed. It's aight. Alot of those crunktastical funky beats.


----------



## macface (Nov 27, 2006)

I burned her cd allready is not all that.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 29, 2006)

I am the biggest Gwen Stefani fan!  I can't wait for this album!! Love her L.A.M.B. line, love Harajuku Lovers, love her music!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 1, 2006)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gwenny-Gwen, but oy...the song. Just not feelin' it.


----------



## Pascal (Dec 8, 2006)

*Gwen Stefani - The Sweet Escape*

ok I have always been a Gwen fan since I first laid eyes on her. And I loved her LAMB CD but The Sweet Escape is a big flop in my opinion. She raps too much, it's just all silly lyrics that she's recorded, this album sounds like it wasn't well planned just a bunch of shit she threw together, My friend bought it on Tuesday, and we listened to the whole thing, thank god I didn't buy it. What happened to Gwen she's sold out, and just plain silly in my opinion. The only song that was decent to list to is Wind it up, eveything else is out the door for me.


----------



## Raerae (Dec 8, 2006)

I can't stand Wind it Up...  Most obnoxious song ever.

I think Gwen didn't sell out, but more that she's suffering from trying to re-invent herself every album.  Rather than sticking to what works, good music.

Bring back No Doubt...

You and Me!  We used to be together!
Everyday together!  Always!
It's looks as though!  Your... Letting go...

Still one my fav songs ever.


----------



## Shawna (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_
Bring back No Doubt...
_

 
Agreed.  I love No Doubt.  I really don't like Gwen on her own


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 8, 2006)

No Doubt! No Doubt! No Doubt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate the radio version of Wind It Up. The original Neptunes version is ok.

I downloaded the album, but I haven't heard it all so no opinions yet. However, I like Orange County Girl for it's rhythm & beats....the lyrics, eh, not so much.


----------



## n_c (Dec 8, 2006)

YES! She needs to go back to No Doubt...I loved her so much then...now she is too silly for me to even listen to her!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 8, 2006)

She has really become lame, her lyrics are some of the cheesiest I've ever heard. It's so dissapointing


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 8, 2006)

I cant stand wind it up!! It makes me feel like I should be in a alternate universe.. full of robots. or something. its stupid. the lyrics are dumb.. Ill download the cd just to hear it.. I liked the last album, a few good songs. and i Loved no doubt.. what the heck ever happend to them.. geeze..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 9, 2006)

As far as her music is concerned; It is all just sounding like a commercial for LAMB.  Don't get me wrong, I love the LAMB clothing line and Gwen has great style, but I don't want her music sounding like an ad.  

Gwen is a bit more of a product now, as opposed to a singer.  Sure I understand she has to make a buck, but it is just kind of painful to watch the transition and lose the music that I really liked. 

I just don't want to hear anymore songs about: LAMB clothes, Harijuku girls and Orange County.


----------



## Bianca (Dec 9, 2006)

Same here as mzcelaneous


----------



## 5_mac_love (Dec 9, 2006)

i think the new song is cool, its different and thats why i like it everything she does and sings is different from EVERYBODY else!! thats why she's amazing!!


----------



## Pascal (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_As far as her music is concerned; It is all just sounding like a commercial for LAMB.  Don't get me wrong, I love the LAMB clothing line and Gwen has great style, but I don't want her music sounding like an ad.  

Gwen is a bit more of a product now, as opposed to a singer.  Sure I understand she has to make a buck, but it is just kind of painful to watch the transition and lose the music that I really liked. 

I just don't want to hear anymore songs about: LAMB clothes, Harijuku girls and Orange County._

 

thats exactly how I feel


----------

